

Apple’s iOS 6 Maps app already showing signs of improvements - barredo
http://www.bgr.com/2012/10/05/apple-maps-fix-ios-6-improvements-begin/

======
fjorder
Google (and others) probably have enough patents to give Apple some real
headaches here, but I sincerely hope their response is to innovate quicker in
order to stay ahead instead.

That being said, it's going to take time as well as money for Apple to even
marginally close the gap. Google has a tremendous lead when it comes to data.
e.g. Just having a place on your map arguably isn't enough when Google
probably has a dozen user reviews just for your local neighborhood dry-
cleaner! No doubt that's why Apple initially tried to ram their maps down all
iOS users' throats.

